# Giong Camping



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Iam heading out this weekend to Virginia on our 3rd trip this year and everytime I go I get excited as if was our first trip in our OB


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

Going camping is always exciting ! I'm jealous, we've have 15 more days of school and then we're off. Should be heading to VA,DC, and SC this summer. Have fun! And I know you'll enjoy yourselfs. sunny


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I, too, get excited, especially as the days draw near!

Have a great time.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Have a great trip, willie226!









I know the feeling of which you speak!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm envious. Son Bill called this morning and asked if I wanted to go camping this weekend. I hope it works out for us to go! Enjoy!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

willie226 said:


> Iam heading out this weekend to Virginia on our 3rd trip this year and everytime I go I get excited as if was our first trip in our OB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where are you going in VA?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

willie226 said:


> Iam heading out this weekend to Virginia on our 3rd trip this year and everytime I go I get excited as if was our first trip in our OB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand! I'm still excited about the last trip, can't wait for the next, and can almost smell the wood smoke for every trip planned up and through Columbus Day!!! Work is SOOOOOOO overrated! Camping - THAT'S what its about!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

willie226 said:


> Iam heading out this weekend to Virginia on our 3rd trip this year and everytime I go I get excited as if was our first trip in our OB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course you do & rightfully so!









Enjoy, Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Have a great and safe trip this weekend
Nothing beat the feeling of packing it up and hitting the road









Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

nonny said:


> I'm envious. Son Bill called this morning and asked if I wanted to go camping this weekend. I hope it works out for us to go! Enjoy!
> [snapback]106495[/snapback]​


Nonny,
Going to Tom's Cove 
never been there so it is a new campground for me sunny


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

sorry nonny
Prevish gang wanted to know whrer I was camping this weekend


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Have a great trip...

I'll be home this weekend stocking up the Outback for the next trip.


----------



## WillTy3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Willie

Have a good time at Tom's Cove, my wife was just there yesturday for the Annual Seafood festival, i had to work. We are only about 45 min or so from there.
Make sure you carry your bug spray.

Will


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

willie226 said:


> nonny said:
> 
> 
> > I'm envious. Son Bill called this morning and asked if I wanted to go camping this weekend. I hope it works out for us to go! Enjoy!
> ...


I've never heard of this campground., but let us know how it goes. We are always looking for good places that aren't too far. We are heading to Richmond for the NASCAR races. Have a good time.

Darlene


----------

